# C'ant find my payara !



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I got home today and one of my 3 payara was missing. I looked everywhere for him but I dont think he's there. The only other tankmate is a 5-6" pleco, could that have eaten it ?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

You should either find a dried specimen somewhere-Or remains in th etank during maintence...

Pleco did not eat your Payara


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How big was it?
Check all around the room...if it got out it could have flipped about the room before it died.
It could be anywhere....if you really can't find it then the other 2 must have been really hungry b/c there are usually some type of remains..
GOod luck!


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

any update on what happened?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm not going to have the chance to look till saturday but i poked around the tank and checked the floor. they had plenty of guppies so i dont think they would have eaten him.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats unlucky, sorry to hear









How big are you're Payara?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The pleco wouldnt of eaten it, well not if it was alive and well. It most likly jumped out so check around the tank. It could also of been moved f you ahve a cat or something, but other then that it should be dried out somewhere. what was its size?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

There all 3 " and got them sunday.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

did it get suck in the filter????


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Nope, already checked the filters.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Its probably around the tank somewhere.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

might be but i cant find it anywhere


----------

